# BIDU - Baidu Inc. (NASDAQ)



## Student of Gann (19 September 2021)

19th August Cycle  Low looks like it could remain intact . There are two dates I am looking at with the expectation that either one of them might come in as counter trend Low providing a good entry opportunity for long position . At this point I have not completed a Roadmap however as indicated on the Curve the two dates that Counter Low could come in are either 24th September or 4th October so if there is any price geometry at those points it could provide a good entry , a few days before as we lead into those dates I should be able to more accurately qualify the direction of the trend so at this point we just have to wait for the market to run its course into those points .


----------

